

I interviewed 35 founders for my book, "Startups Open Sourced". Ask me anything. - GraffitiTim
http://anyasq.com/69-i-wrote-an-amazon-best-selling-book

======
GraffitiTim
Startups interviewed: AirBnb, AppSumo, Blippy, Bump, Cloudkick, Crowdbooster,
DailyBooth, Divvyshot, Djangy, foursquare, GitHub, Gobble, Greplin,
Grooveshark, Hipmunk, Husky Starcraft, Indinero, Justin.TV, KISSmetrics,
LikeALittle, Listia, Little App Factory, Mixpanel, Noteleaf, Octopart,
Omnisio, One, One Llama, OrangeQC, reddit, Weebly, WePay, Wufoo

~~~
jason_slack
Well, I an considering wanting to showcase Startups from my website. How did
you get time with them to interview?

~~~
suking
If you have to ask you aren't cut out to make that type of website. I've found
most CEOs to be pretty accessible.

~~~
shahedkhan30
Hey suking,

What's your email? Would like to talk to you about something, regarding one of
our comments.

Ping me: shahedkhan30 [at] gmail [dot] com

~~~
suking
Feel free to ask it here.

------
endlessvoid94
Anyone have any details on this AnyAsq.com site? How long has it been around?
How's it doing traffic-wise?

~~~
GraffitiTim
We're YC S11. AnyAsq is our weekend side-project that was accidentally
launched a week ago when Harj (without knowing that AnyAsq was by a YC
company) started "I'm a partner at Y Combinator. Ask me anything", and someone
posted it to HN. We've had several other interesting people start AMAs as
well, and we're excited about the response so far. We've had 25,000 visitors.

~~~
endlessvoid94
Sweet. Hustle it up.

------
bcks
Hm -- can't seem to post to anayasq in either Safari 5 or Firefox 5. So
thought I'd post one here:

I love and appreciate how transparent you've been about your recipe and
process for the book. That's super cool and it's totally inspired a few ideas
of my own. You shared some revenue figures after the first week, but would you
be willing to update on revenue to date since then?

~~~
bcks
Turns out there was an undisclosed character limit on questions, and posting
such fails silently.

Otherwise, the question (and answer!) are posted there now. Thanks, Jared!

